# Just wanted to share my 365.



## dearlybeloved (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a little over 3 weeks in and have been posting to tumblr with my photos. I dont necessarily get them up on time every day because my work limits me but I do try and get it right. 

Feel free to offer any advice or tips regarding 365s and even a better place to host it since I don't think tumblr is something many people use anymore.

I hope you guys enjoy!

Project 365


----------

